

Market Design Economists win Nobel Prize - asr
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/10/nobel-prizes-al-roth-and-lloyd-shapley.html

======
zissou
This makes me so happy. Well deserved recipients. Now Tirole just needs to get
his prize for his work on platforms and 2-sided markets and I will be fully
satisfied.

I referenced Al Roth's work on market design in the following comment in a
thread on pricing experiments about 2 months ago
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4371892>), where I also note that Al
Roth "is perhaps the most influential market design economist to date." Thanks
to the Nobel committee for affirming this for me. :)

My favorite piece by Roth is an article he wrote in 2002 titled "The Economist
as Engineer: Game Theory, Experimentation, and Computation as Tools for Design
Economists"[1] where he describes a methodology that has clearly been the
influence of much of his work on the intersection of economics and computer
science in the last decade.

[1] <http://kuznets.harvard.edu/~aroth/papers/engineer.pdf>

------
RockyMcNuts
His Ph.D is in operations research. Also a blogger
<http://marketdesigner.blogspot.com/>

An article on market design for kids choosing schools
[http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0809/opinions-harvard-
alvi...](http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2010/0809/opinions-harvard-alvin-roth-
freakonomics-ideas-opinions.html)

Repugnance as a Constraint on Markets
<http://kuznets.fas.harvard.edu/~aroth/papers/Repugnance.pdf>

------
asr
Al Roth is basically a computer scientist masquerading as an economist (or the
other way around?) -- he does a lot of work on stable matching algorithms,
including involvement in designing the medical residency match, kidney-
donation match centers, and Boston public school assignments. If you haven't
heard of him, you should definitely read a profile.

Shapley also won--I don't know much about him, but I'm sure his theoretical
contributions are the underpinning for all later work in the area, he's a
giant of the field, etc. etc. etc.

